# Replace Apartment Window Glass



## liudal (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

The window in my aparment is metal framed and double panel.  The inner side glass of one window was broken.  The left side of the widnow frame as two hinges that hooked onto the wall frame.  The upper right side of the window frame has a "switch" that can be pushed into the rail to secure the window.  At the lower right side of the window frame, there is something in the rail holding the window to the frame.  I was not able to get the window out of the frame because the right lower side of the window was holding back.  Is there any way I can get the window out, or I have to call a professional to my apartment to replace the glass?  I am not sure if I was using the right word, I have to knowledge to windows, but I hope a window expert may know what I was talking about.  I have attached a sketch of the window.  Thanks.


----------

